# 1st year in a long long time not baling hay



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My dad is 73 years old. This is the first summer since he was 13 or 14 that he hasn't baled hay. He couldn't remember how old he was when they got their first hay baler. He didn't bale hay because we didn't do any small bales this year. He was pretty happy when I suggested that we just do large squares this summer. In fact he was pretty excited about that suggestion. He hasn't wanted to learn how to operate the big square baler. He hasn't missed baling hay at all. When I'm baling hay he'll drive around the field and get out and feel the hay and look at the bales, but that's as much as he really wants to do. He might rake some in a day or so though. Hasn't even done that this summer. I guess it's time the guy has a break. Though he keeps plenty busy managing the irrigation water in the ponds and pushing buttons on the pivots. Not sure why I shared this, but I'm pretty proud of the guy for all the years of farming he has done in his life. I guess I put it here because no one but 2-3 of my facebook friends understands anything about farming. 23 of those he taught school and farmed. Not sure how he managed to do both. He isn't sure how he managed that.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad you shared about your dad's retirement from hay baling at 73. I congratulate him. I'm almost that age and haven't baled a bale, small square, large square, or round, in my life and I don't want to own a baler or all other equipment involved. It's simpler to hire the haying I need done except that I'll move the rounds from the field into the hay barn. If I eventually establish a more valuable forage than Coastal bermudagrass, I may consider purchasing a used-in good condition small square baler and other necessary equipment to do timely hay baling.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A fellow around here hayed all his life, now in his 80's and likes to chat about haying still. Offered to take him out so he could watch us baling a field but he chuckled and declined, said he'd had plenty enough of that in his days!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Teslan, better thank the Lord everyday that he is still around and able to do something. My father is still living and up until 3 years ago, he would follow me around on his gator while I was baling. He too would stop and pick up hay, smell it and give me the thumbs up. I would just laugh and do the same to him. Of course I already knew the moisture but that didn't matter. I was just grateful and happy that he was there. He had a stroke several years ago and cannot get out unless someone drives him. He is also legally blind so when he kept running into my mothers car with his Gator, she doesn't want him to drive that anymore.Somehow, he did sneak out of the house one day this spring and watched me round bale some hay next to his farm. Of course my mother was gone to the grocery store and didn't know it. When I saw that Gator coming with him behind the wheel, I had tears in my eyes from the joy that I felt. At the age of 85 and failing health, you could just see the joy that he also felt just being out in the field. Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm thankful he is still around. He knows so much about farming. Not just hay. Nearly every crop as he has nearly grown them all that can be grown here at one time or another in his life. He just gets very sore and hurting after even an hour in a tractor due to past injuries. So that's why he doesn't like baling hay so much anymore. Especially the getting on and off the tractor to check on bales, moving bales that are in the way and all that. Sorry that your dad's quality of life is on the decline NDVA glad he could escape and get out in the field for a bit.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I too, am very much dealing with a octogenarian father. He is getting more feeble all the time, but he still loves talking about farming and what needs to be done . You know it breaks my heart, but what is eating at me even moreso now is the fact that I will be 80 in just 20 years if the Lord is willing.....but I am even more concerned about my sons in their mid to late twenties. I just feel that their future in this country is so uncertain and that I do not think that this country will ever be great again. We have become such a Godless nation that we cannot expect to be blessed anymore. Things have gotten so out of control....we have let the weak and the lazy have too much of a voice just to be politically correct. We have given voice to the immoral. I just detest the liberal driving force in this nation to no end. In the very near future the liberals will have total influence on what is grown and how it is grown and what you can sell it for in this nation.

Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We have become such a Godless nation that we cannot expect to be blessed anymore. Things have gotten so out of control....we have let the weak and the lazy have too much of a voice just to be politically correct. We have given voice to the immoral.

Exactly! It is heartbreaking but true. God has been merciful to this point but that will not continue forever unless there is a turning back to Him.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No offense to the religious folks but all religions have been spouting that same garbage for a millennia and what is immoral that god wants to punish has changed every few years. Every generation it changes for each religion what is gonna bring the wrath based on whatever social things the leaders of whatever religion don't like and the message that things are in end times keep getting repeated. Drives me nuts from incas sacrificing people cause god was angry to torturing confessions out of people in witch hunts to muslim forced conversions, well to all kinds of horrible things they have justified over time.

Every country goes through periods of growth and decline as has happened since there have been countries, and despite whatever religion they happen to be. There is a lot of writing out there on this subject and I can tell you little to none of it is related to morality and all to do with availability of resources, age distribution of population, social/political stability/wars etc.



RockyHill said:


> We have become such a Godless nation that we cannot expect to be blessed anymore. Things have gotten so out of control....we have let the weak and the lazy have too much of a voice just to be politically correct. We have given voice to the immoral.
> 
> Exactly! It is heartbreaking but true. God has been merciful to this point but that will not continue forever unless there is a turning back to Him.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> No offense to the religious folks but all religions have been spouting that same garbage for a millennia and what is immoral that god wants to punish has changed every few years. Every generation it changes for each religion what is gonna bring the wrath based on whatever social things the leaders of whatever religion don't like and the message that things are in end times keep getting repeated. Drives me nuts from incas sacrificing people cause god was angry to torturing confessions out of people in witch hunts to muslim forced conversions, well to all kinds of horrible things they have justified over time.
> 
> Every country goes through periods of growth and decline as has happened since there have been countries, and despite whatever religion they happen to be. There is a lot of writing out there on this subject and I can tell you little to none of it is related to morality and all to do with availability of resources, age distribution of population, social/political stability/wars etc.


I apologize for 'driving you nuts'. I had no intention of offending anyone. I was agreeing with the post from Vol -- not trying to start any action toward "sacrificing" "torturing" or "forced conversions". I believe in the teaching of the Bible and that God is in control. I fail to see how returning to higher moral standards would cause a problem. The original topic and posts was positive about aging parents -- I will be cautious in the future to not detract from the original message.

Shelia


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi sorry, I should stick to hay. I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut sometimes my wife tells me. The supposed moral slide has led to in many cases greater equality and freedom of individuals who because of sex or colour or whatnot wasn't there before. The libertarian in me can't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Equality and freedom are different than what is going on here. Yes. My grandparents gen may have discriminated. My parents may have gone through equality. I live in a country where discrimination is law as long as you discriminate against a certain group. Guess which one?

Equal opportunity employers should neither encourage nor discourage anyone from apply.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This is way off from the original topic but I assume you mean white men are being discriminated against because of quota type hiring policies? Its only the slightest imbalance compared to generations of it being the other way. We don't have as much of the racism against blacks up here but racism against natives and french people is rampant.

I have one acquaintance living in a fancy 2000+ sq ft house who gets red in the face mad because natives living 10+ people jammed into mouldy tiny trailers don't have to pay for their hunting license, says its terribly unfair. I'm guessing they feel the same way about his family having a whole house to live in on a 2.9% mortgage while they can't get approved for even a 10% mortgage on an indian reserve.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> No offense to the religious folks but all religions have been spouting that same garbage for a millennia


You are a racist Slowzuki....you just called people of faith and their beliefs "garbage"....not only have you discriminated against people of faith in the U.S. you have included people worldwide.



slowzuki said:


> I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut sometimes my wife tells me.


Your right....who would know you any better than she.



slowzuki said:


> Hi sorry, I should stick to hay.


I reread every post you made in the thread, "Where are you at in your hay season"....as much trouble as you had trying to make a square bale of hay leads me to think you could use some Divine Intervention.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yikes. This thread went where I sure didn't mean it to go. Easy there people. I wish I could delete this thread now.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Back to thread, I know how you feel. My dad just turned 70 this spring. He is still in decent health but is starting to decline more rapidly. He still helps me almost everyday, but is usually ready to quit by 5 pm. Pretty much just a driver now, doesn't want any management responsibility, and doesn't care if he looks back or not. Good thing is, my 15 year old son has caught the passion for farming this summer, can run any and all equipment including the big square baler (had been dads job since I bought it in 2008) and is more than eager to learn what it takes to make good hay. He has been a sponge when it comes to learning what moistures work, ow much inoculant to run and how to make the baler run at peak performance. He also takes great pride in the equipment. Very
thankful of the opportunities given me by my dad, but truly blessed to have a son coming in behind me too. Also have another son and daughter right behind him.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Back to thread, I know how you feel. My dad just turned 70 this spring. He is still in decent health but is starting to decline more rapidly. He still helps me almost everyday, but is usually ready to quit by 5 pm. Pretty much just a driver now, doesn't want any management responsibility, and doesn't care if he looks back or not. Good thing is, my 15 year old son has caught the passion for farming this summer, can run any and all equipment including the big square baler (had been dads job since I bought it in 2008) and is more than eager to learn what it takes to make good hay. He has been a sponge when it comes to learning what moistures work, ow much inoculant to run and how to make the baler run at peak performance. He also takes great pride in the equipment. Very
> thankful of the opportunities given me by my dad, but truly blessed to have a son coming in behind me too. Also have another son and daughter right behind him.


That's great about your son. I have to wait another 7 years before my son can run the big baler and such. He's just 6 now. Maybe he will be ready before 13-14. I started when I was 14.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> I too, am very much dealing with a octogenarian father. He is getting more feeble all the time, but he still loves talking about farming and what needs to be done . You know it breaks my heart, but what is eating at me even moreso now is the fact that I will be 80 in just 20 years if the Lord is willing.....but I am even more concerned about my sons in their mid to late twenties. I just feel that their future in this country is so uncertain and that I do not think that this country will ever be great again. We have become such a Godless nation that we cannot expect to be blessed anymore. Things have gotten so out of control....we have let the weak and the lazy have too much of a voice just to be politically correct. We have given voice to the immoral. I just detest the liberal driving force in this nation to no end. In the very near future the liberals will have total influence on what is grown and how it is grown and what you can sell it for in this nation.
> 
> Mike


Amen to that. I see us quickly heading the direction of the cautionary tales I used to be told of the old USSR. Breadlines and destitution everywhere. That's what happens when people think the gov can do it better than the Good Lord who created all we have.

I don't mean to get off topic and I promise I won't stray far. My father passed last Dec. from complications of a heart attack. Every morning that man read the Bible and had prayer before doing anything else. (During my teens I would often come stumbling through the door during this time) A lifetime of studying and reflection he tried to impart to us kids. The one thing he said was different about Christianity is the concept of grace. The idea that we didn't have to or couldn't if we wanted to earn salvation. I don't mean to come off as preachy as I don't know as much as Pop did about these things; just passing on what he taught me.

Now I say that to say this. Religion and morality are not necessarily always married to each other. Hard work, honesty, compassion for ones fellow man, and moderation to just name a few are qualities that exist in many who would not consider themselves "religious". When a society loses these values it will most certainly decline. History is full of these examples. Greek, Persian, Babylonian, Roman, Ming Dynasty, Mongolian hordes, Incas, Mayans, Samurai, and so on. The common thread with all these is that there was a moral decline just prior to there destruction. No matter the religion they practiced if the morals declined so did the society.

Have immoral people at times coopted and done horrible unthinkable things in religions name? Certainly, but that is not the fault of the religion but those that would twist it to suit their own selfish(immoral) desires.

Your father still being alive is a wonderful thing. Cherish every moment you have with them. Most of my happiest memories involve my Dad. Someday I hope to be half the man he was.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Amen to that. I see us quickly heading the direction of the cautionary tales I used to be told of the old USSR. Breadlines and destitution everywhere. That's what happens when people think the gov can do it better than the Good Lord who created all we have.
> 
> I don't mean to get off topic and I promise I won't stray far. My father passed last Dec. from complications of a heart attack. Every morning that man read the Bible and had prayer before doing anything else. (During my teens I would often come stumbling through the door during this time) A lifetime of studying and reflection he tried to impart to us kids. The one thing he said was different about Christianity is the concept of grace. The idea that we didn't have to or couldn't if we wanted to earn salvation. I don't mean to come off as preachy as I don't know as much as Pop did about these things; just passing on what he taught me.
> 
> ...


great post Hillside! I agree with everything you said. I will add though my thoughts about the concept of grace. We can live our lives in the Grace of God and in doing so in our hearts that should change us to want to change our lives to want to do those works that some just do to try and earn salvation.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Slowzuki, 
I like you, but you're wrong, it's not "garbage".The decline of America started with the decline of morality about 40-50 years ago. Our country is morally and financially bankrupt. We're teetering on disaster. We can't even conjure up enough common sense to buy more Canadian oil than middle eastern oil. Things are so upside down and crazy that nothing makes sense anymore. In another 5 years we might not even be able to pay the interest on our 17 trillion debt. And now talk of bombing Syria??? 
We need a farmer or a hands on person for president, not another Ivy League lawyer. We need to clean house in DC. The establishment needs to go.

Dads: I lost my dad years ago. I admit I shed some tears in the tractor today while listening to a song that reminded me of him. I wonder if he'd get a real kick out of seeing me farm hay?? He died before I started. He was the most honest hard working person. I used to tell him when I was a kid that I always wanted to be a farmer. 
You guys who are lucky enough to still have a mom and a dad, enjoy it. I know they can get on your nerves when they get real old. I can't stand the thought of becoming old to the point of not being able to work, drive, run equipment, see, hear, etc. 
my dad always used to say "gettin old ain't for sissies." 
RIP dad. Years have passed, and you are still missed.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

a couple of weeks ago(las time we saw the sun up here) I was driving Pop's 2940 down the road to pick up a 3 train of loaded hay wagons and I noticed something. On the right hand fender directly under my palm was a spot wore down to metal. Same size and shape of the hand when naturally resting on the fender while driving. Pop spent 5700 hours in that seat mowing and baling planning and praying. Its due to come into the shop for some tightening up this winter...think I'll just clear-coat that fender when we paint.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I sat on my response and deleted almost all of it. I will say I'm not racist. I am disrespectful of some of the aspects of organized religions. They do some great things and some terrible things.

The praying folks of every stripe around here got the same rain as I did. Maybe the forest fire fighters here picked the right gods to pray to.



Vol said:


> Vol, on 31 Aug 2013 - 3:36 PM, said:
> You are a racist Slowzuki....you just called people of faith and their beliefs "garbage"....not only have you discriminated against people of faith in the U.S. you have included people worldwide.
> 
> Your right....who would know you any better than she.
> ...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I like all you guys too, great bunch all of ya. I'll try to stick to hay talk.



JD3430 said:


> JD3430, on 03 Sept 2013 - 10:53 PM, said:
> Slowzuki,
> I like you, but you're wrong, it's not "garbage".The decline of America started with the decline of morality about 40-50 years ago.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> We have become such a Godless nation that we cannot expect to be blessed anymore. Things have gotten so out of control....we have let the weak and the lazy have too much of a voice just to be politically correct. We have given voice to the immoral. I just detest the liberal driving force in this nation to no end.
> 
> Mike


I'm with you, Mike.

I'm not a strong religious person myself. But I am ultra high on ethics! Leadership starts at the top and works its way down.

We lack leadership, morals and strength of conviction in this country in both politics and religion. I lost faith in religious leaders during the Clinton administration when not one stood up and condemned that sucker for having sex with a 19 year old girl, then lied about it on national TV.

And the reason they were quiet was because the IRS had been instructed to challenge their tax exemptions if they spoke out. In other words, money kept them quiet!

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The Bible says it will rain on the good as well as the evil. rain has nothing to do with Christianity.

I have a lot of deadpan fun talking to people some times. There are a lot of people who believe in UFO's, space aliens, pyramids being built by people from other worlds and the such. You can bait them into talking and they can come up with some pretty far out theories.

Ask them about a Living God and they grab a look of distain. Then ask them who it was who sent all those space aliens down here, who coordinated the building of the pyramids and the like?

Everybody wants to see the baby. No body wants to see what made it.

My father passed away 5 years ago. His mind was as sharp as ever. His body was wrecked with arthritis. I spent every afternoon from 5 until 10 with him. I had cows over at his place. He always had a dozen projects planned for me to help him with.

I helped him into bed every night before I left. I would give him his daily mail in a WallMart bag. He went through his mail during his idle time.

Then he would ask me to hand him his other bag. It contained his old worn Bible, one I remember from the time I was a child.

Dad was not a religious person. He was a hard working Godly person. He did not wear his religion on his sleeve. It came from much deeper with in.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im the 3rd generation farming in my family. We do alot of small squares. Usually dad throws on elevator and I stack in barn. Grandpa is 74 now and since he was 60 he has said im not doing this shit next year and every year after he always ends up climbing the ladder to help me. Usually lets me unload 1st load then comes out. Its just funny because he said it a few times this year to. I bet my last nickel he will be out there next year throwing bales and complaining about the heat. It wont be as much fun without him when he finally gives it up.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Im the 3rd generation farming in my family. We do alot of small squares. Usually dad throws on elevator and I stack in barn. Grandpa is 74 now and since he was 60 he has said im not doing this shit next year and every year after he always ends up climbing the ladder to help me. Usually lets me unload 1st load then comes out. Its just funny because he said it a few times this year to. I bet my last nickel he will be out there next year throwing bales and complaining about the heat. It wont be as much fun without him when he finally gives it up.


The other day I asked my dad if he would rake the windrows in front of the baler. First time he ever said no he couldn't. I guess even the comfy chair of the NH with cab suspension is too much for his back now. He has sprayed weeds with our smaller less comfy NH tractor, but I think he volunteers to do that because he doesn't want me getting to close to the chemicals in case they could cause cancer since I've already been through a cancer experience. Other then that my dad hasn't driven one piece of equipment this summer.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its good he still.tries. I guess they know when its time to quit. Sometimes grandpa gets in the way when he gets tired. Sometime I handle 10 bales to his 1 but I never say a word. I dont care if he just sits there its just fun to have somebody to laugh and joke and talk with. Makes a hard job more fun. I just about die laughing when my 'fit' 20 something buddies cant keep up with even him nevermind me. I dont even bother getting help now. Why pay them to do piss all. Atleast you have your dad still around for a friend and mentor. Its sad how many people lose their parents at a young age.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> The Bible says it will rain on the good as well as the evil. rain has nothing to do with Christianity.
> 
> Ask them about a Living God and they grab a look of distain.
> 
> Dad was not a religious person. He was a hard working Godly person. He did not wear his religion on his sleeve. It came from much deeper with in.


Excellent post Tim.....the Living God....that is what Christianity is all about. Not some idol made of stone, wood, or a figment of imagination.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Slowzuki,
> I like you, but you're wrong, it's not "garbage".The decline of America started with the decline of morality about 40-50 years ago. Our country is morally and financially bankrupt. We're teetering on disaster. We can't even conjure up enough common sense to buy more Canadian oil than middle eastern oil. Things are so upside down and crazy that nothing makes sense anymore. In another 5 years we might not even be able to pay the interest on our 17 trillion debt. And now talk of bombing Syria???
> We need a farmer or a hands on person for president, not another Ivy League lawyer. We need to clean house in DC. The establishment needs to go.


The decline of morality in this country was evident in the VMA awards.

Miley Cyrus went from Hanna Montana to a cheap vulgar whore, worse yet her daddy is defending her freedom of expression and is actually proud of it. Was nothing more than soft porn for all to see. What happened to the days he would have been ashamed to even show his face?

What happened to the days when people would never let it be known they were collecting public assistance in any form? Now they talk about it openly in public and about the ways to get even more.

I've heard people brag about going to be a grandparent because their unwed high school daughter is pregnant and they have her all signed up for benefits already.

Whether you're religious or not, I don't think anyone would disagree that nature or the creator didn't intend for us to be standing around with our hands out but instead intended those hands to be put to use.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

mlappin said:


> The decline of morality in this country was evident in the VMA awards.
> Miley Cyrus went from Hanna Montana to a cheap vulgar whore, worse yet her daddy is defending her freedom of expression and is actually proud of it. Was nothing more than soft porn for all to see. What happened to the days he would have been ashamed to even show his face?
> What happened to the days when people would never let it be known they were collecting public assistance in any form? Now they talk about it openly in public and about the ways to get even more.
> I've heard people brag about going to be a grandparent because their unwed high school daughter is pregnant and they have her all signed up for benefits already.
> Whether you're religious or not, I don't think anyone would disagree that nature or the creator didn't intend for us to be standing around with our hands out but instead intended those hands to be put to use.


I would like this but I ran out of likes. You hit the nail on the head. I know a few girls around town that have kids more often then my beef cows just so they can stay on welfare. Its pathetic.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ontario hay man said:


> I know a few girls around town that have kids more often then my beef cows just so they can stay on welfare. Its pathetic.


We are doomed because this has been going on for so long.Multi generations of welfare whores.Pop out some more babies to get a bigger check.Don't work because they will loose their benefits,so why work.Well now these off spring are voteing and guess who they will vote for?The one that will give them the most freebies!!

I don't see how it can even be reversed.The welfare whores along with the libtards that keep dishing it out to the freeloaders out vote the hard working man.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not a Miley fan but she's no different than women since biblical times. She's publicly showing that she learned sex sells and gets men's attention.

Re hands and working yes I agree, I've read a lot about collective farms in USSR/Ukraine and while they still had hard workers too, the lazy folks could slide by pretty easily. It did keep everyone at least somewhat busy, no one sitting watching Maury on the couch but what crazy numbers of people they had for the production. Very little individual reward for working hard = little motivation beyond the minimum.



mlappin said:


> mlappin, on 05 Sept 2013 - 09:57 AM, said:
> The decline of morality in this country was evident in the VMA awards.
> 
> Miley Cyrus went from Hanna Montana to a cheap vulgar whore, worse yet her daddy is defending her freedom of expression and is actually proud of it. Was nothing more than soft porn for all to see. What happened to the days he would have been ashamed to even show his face?
> ...


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> We are doomed because this has been going on for so long.Multi generations of welfare whores.Pop out some more babies to get a bigger check.Don't work because they will loose their benefits,so why work.Well now these off spring are voteing and guess who they will vote for?The one that will give them the most freebies!!
> 
> I don't see how it can even be reversed.The welfare whores along with the libtards that keep dishing it out to the freeloaders out vote the hard working man.


Should make it so you have 2 kids while on welfare your tubes are tied. That fixes part of the problem


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In PA, they have proved that a single parent with 4 kids will get benefits equal to a $60,000/yr job. So only a fool would work.

I believe if you collect welfare or are imprisoned you should lose your voting rights. 
Paying someone welfare (primarily pushed by democrats) in effect, insures that they will buy that welfare recipients vote. Isn't that a conflict of interest? 
Who the hell do they think welfare recipients vote for? Republicans????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Should make it so you have 2 kids while on welfare your tubes are tied. That fixes part of the problem


That's just harsh enough it would never fly, I agree with it though but it would never fly.

However use something like this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norplant so it's not permanent and that might work once enough people become tired of the moochers and looters. Would also cost less than a surgical sterilization. I'd cut it down to one, don't like it then get a damn job. Agree on the voting part, it's a conflict of interest plain and simple, don't like it then get a damn job.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I'm not a Miley fan but she's no different than women since biblical times. She's publicly showing that she learned sex sells and gets men's attention.


Yes and no, would we have ever aired something like that in the 1950's, 60's, 70's or even the 80's?

Now it's perfectly acceptable and just leads towards even more lewd, vulgar and disgusting behavior.

One last thing, heard on local talk radio this AM a lady called in and was wondering who the role model was supposed to be for her young girls now, Hannah Montana or the cheap tramp that replaced her?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you still have time with your father. Enjoy that while you can.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If the question is what the TV shows, of course that has been changing over time. I don't think they showed so many people being shot and murdered back then either, at least I've not seen it in old films I've seen.

If you think back to older controversial figures, jazz singers in the what 20's? Mae West, Marilyn Monroe, Madonna etc they were all raising our parents and grandparents eyebrows too.



mlappin said:


> Yes and no, would we have ever aired something like that in the 1950's, 60's, 70's or even the 80's?
> 
> Now it's perfectly acceptable and just leads towards even more lewd, vulgar and disgusting behavior.
> 
> One last thing, heard on local talk radio this AM a lady called in and was wondering who the role model was supposed to be for her young girls now, Hannah Montana or the cheap tramp that replaced her?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, interesting thread. My dad is getting up there himself and still works a day job and farms. We both work a 2 week on and 2 week off schedule. He still runs all of his own equipment and puts everything up himself. It is hard to find time to spend together with our schedules offset one week. The time we do get together is getting to be pretty special. I hate to see how hard it has been on him since my mom passed a few years back.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes indeed....an inspiration to us all...congrats. I just hope I can be there and of sound mind and body when my kids are my age now.....I'm afraid for my grandchildren tho.....morality has just plummeted in this country....we need a fix, before it goes to "hell in a hand basket" as my father used to say....


----------

